# Upsize Or Downsize Any Plan Or Template



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I put this on another Forum so I thought I'd also put it in here in case anyone else would like to Rescale an existing Plan, Object or Template.

I bought it at Lee Valley a number of years ago. You can go UP 10 Times, or DOWN to 1/10th the existing size.

Very easy to use.










Have a Great 2018 Y'ALL!

Regards: Rick


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

They work great. 
Another method is to scan the image into your computer and adjust the image size and print. Fast and accurate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have one but never got around to using it. Maybe someday, but not on the bucket list ;-)


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

That's a pretty nice machine. They have actually been around for many years. I have always use the old time grid system. It involves using two different size grids. Transfer your original outline to the first one (say: 1" squares). Make the second grid according to the relative size of the new piece. ( if you want the new piece 1/2 size, then draw a grid of 1/2" squares). Then, by eye, put tick marks on the sides of corresponding 1/2" squares and then connect the ticks. Easier to do than explain.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I can see that being very handy at times.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I can see that being very handy at times.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


That they are AlaskaGuy and going up or down 10 times the original size is pretty good also.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

I saw this number of times, some many many years ago. There all were little different and looked cool. However one feature that was the most common for all of them is that nobody ever actually used them.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I saw this number of times, some many many years ago. There all were little different and looked cool. However one feature that was the most common for all of them is that nobody ever actually used them.
> 
> - Carloz


*"one feature that was the most common for all of them is that nobody ever actually used them."*

I think you've been talking to the wrong people! I know MANY People who have, and still are using them. ME Included Mr. Carloz.

Rick


----------

